# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Ваши объявления >  Фестиваль "Садху-санга 2014"

## Lakshmana Prana das

Харе Кришна!

Дорогие преданные, фестиваль вайшнавских общин "Садху-санга 2014" будет проходить в г.Анапа с 5 по 12 сентября 2014 г. (5 сентября заезд и открытие фестиваля, 12 сентября - разъезд). Таким образом, в 2014 году фестиваль "Садху-санга" будет проходить до украинского фестиваля "Бхакти-сангама". Точное место фестиваля в г.Анапа будет объявлено позднее.

Ваши слуги,
оргкомитет фестиваля "Садху-санга"

----------


## Сергей Шри

Харе Кришна!!! Большая БлагоДарность за информацию!!!!!!!)))

----------


## Махабхарата дас

А насколько верна эта инфа? Услышал, что в свете последних событий фестиваль будет в Евпатории .

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Никакой официальной информации о месте проведения фестиваля пока нет. Ждем-с...

----------


## Hare Krishna das

> Никакой официальной информации о месте проведения фестиваля пока нет. Ждем-с...



 В ФБ выложены фото с места проведения Анапского фестиваля. Такой очередной милый совковый пансионат. Говорят, нам будет там уютно.
 И главное - лучшее место под вайшнавское кафе уже отведено!

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Оффтоп отделен в "Просто так".

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Вот, наконец, официальное объявление: место проведения фестиваля "Садху-санга-2014" - Анапа, поселок Джемете, пансионат "Полярные зори". От ж/д вокзала 1 км, от аэропорта 5 км.
См. место на Яндекс-карте




> Расположение:
> Пансионат «Полярные зори» расположен в 4 км от Анапы на курорте Джемете, в центре Пионерского проспекта в живописном уголке побережья с редкими породами кустарников, деревьев, чарующими уголками природы.
> 
> Мягкий климат, чистый воздух, морская вода, ласковое солнце дают возможность, отрешится от повседневных забот и получить заряд бодрости и здоровья.
> 
> Пионерский проспект это лучшая курортная зона с широкими песчаными пляжами и неглубоким входом в море.
> 
> Краткая характеристика: 
> Три 3-х этажных корпуса пансионата "Полярные зори" расположены на территории 7 га, на которой сформирована парковая зона, тенистые аллеи крымской и пицундской сосны, туи, платанов.
> ...


Как обычно, будет организована встреча групп преданных, приезжающих на фестиваль. Если же вы хотите добраться самостоятельно, вот рекомендации:
- От аэропорта г. Анапа маршрутным такси №3 до автовокзала, 
- От ж/д вокзала г. Анапа маршрутным такси до автовокзала. 
От автовокзала автобусами № 4, 8 до остановки «Пансионат «Полярные зори»».

----------


## Наталли

Не мало ли помещений? Три 3-этажных корпуса всего(((

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

От орг.комитета Фестиваля Садху-санга 2014:

Дорогие преданные!

Вот долгожданный список почетных гостей фестиваля "Садху-санга 2014":

Е.С. Гопал Кришна Госвами
Е.С. Бхакти Чайтанья Свами
Е.С. Бхакти Вайбхава Свами
Е.С. Индрадьюмна Свами
Е.С. Бхакти Бхринга Говинда Свами
Е.С. Праладананда Свами
Е.С. Бхакти Марга Свами
Е.С. Бхану Свами
Е.С. Бхакти Вишрамбха Мадхава Свами 
Е.С. Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами
Е.М. Бада Харидас прабху
Е.М. Чайтанья Чандра Чаран прабху
Е.С. Бхакти Расамрита Свами
Е.М. Мадхавананда прабху
Е.М. Нрисимха-кавача прабху
Е.М. Лакшми-мони матаджи
Е.М. Патита Павана прабху

Ваши слуги,
оргкомитет фестиваля

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

+ Е.С. Джаяпатака Свами

----------


## Николай

А как можно забронировать номер?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> А как можно забронировать номер?


Скоро будет объявлено о начале регистрации и бронирования. А пока можете обратится к своему региональному представителю http://sadhu-sanga.ru/regions/

----------


## Наталли

> А как можно забронировать номер?



Дорогие преданные!

Оргкомитет фестиваля объявляет о начале регистрации участников на фестиваль "Садху-санга 2014". Вы можете зарегистрироваться у своих региональных представителей: http://sadhu-sanga.ru/regions/
Также в этом году появилась возможность забронировать и оплатить номер в пансионате через сайт фестиваля: http://sadhu-sanga.ru
Рекомендуемый фестивальный взнос 2700 руб.

----------


## Sarasvati devi dasi

Кому-то удалось уже забронировать номер через сайт? Что-то я не могу разобраться, как это сделать.

----------


## Hare Krishna das

> Дорогие преданные!
> 
> Оргкомитет фестиваля объявляет о начале регистрации участников на фестиваль "Садху-санга 2014". Вы можете зарегистрироваться у своих региональных представителей: http://sadhu-sanga.ru/regions/
> Также в этом году появилась возможность забронировать и оплатить номер в пансионате через сайт фестиваля: http://sadhu-sanga.ru
> Рекомендуемый фестивальный взнос 2700 руб.


не взнос, а пожертвование

----------


## Наталья А.

Наши преданные спрашивают, есть ли там рядом частный сектор, насколько он рядом с эпицентром фестиваля и какие там примерно цены? На сайте этой информации не нашла. Может, кто знает?..

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Наши преданные спрашивают, есть ли там рядом частный сектор, насколько он рядом с эпицентром фестиваля и какие там примерно цены? На сайте этой информации не нашла. Может, кто знает?..


Говорят, что частного сектора там не много. Можете посмотреть а интернете на туристических сайтах. Местечко называется Джемете. Вот центр фестиваля http://maps.yandex.ru/?text=%D0%A0%D...06%2C44.952696

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Частный сектор в Джемете:
http://anapa-kurort.ru/catalog/djemete/sectors/0.html
http://yandex.ru/yandsearch?text=%D1...82%D0%B5&lr=35

----------


## Эдуард

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!
Примите мои поклоны!

Скажите пожалуйста, почему на фестиваль "Садху-Санга" давно не приглашали Бхакти Викаша Свами?

Заранее благодарен за ответ.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Скажите пожалуйста, почему на фестиваль "Садху-Санга" давно не приглашали Бхакти Викаша Свами?


Насколько я знаю, он уже несколько лет не ездит ни на какие фестивали, кроме фестиваля в Казани для своих учеников. Он больше времени уделяет проповеди в Индии и написанию книг.

----------


## Dravida das

очень странный сайт фестиваля Садху Санга http://sadhu-sanga.ru/

очень трудно найти информацию о месте и датах проведения фейстиваля!

кто отвечает за него? сделан просто ужасно!

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> очень странный сайт фестиваля Садху Санга http://sadhu-sanga.ru/
> 
> очень трудно найти информацию о месте и датах проведения фейстиваля!
> 
> кто отвечает за него? сделан просто ужасно!


Я отвечаю. Предложите, как сделать лучше.

----------


## Наталли

Из письма по рассылке	Оргкомитет фестиваля Садху-санга:
Харе Кришна! На фестиваль "Садху-санга 2014" приедет Е.С. Ниранджана Свами!

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

Харе Кришна!

Уважаемые вайшнавы, приглашаем вас на Ежегодный Всероссийский фестиваль Санкиртаны на "Садху-санге"!

Шрила Прабхупада очень хочет видеть членов нашего движения активными в продвижении миссии проповеди в движении Господа Чайтаньи Махапрабху.

Мы с нетерпением ждём вас на нашем фестивале! Надеемся, что этот праздник поднимет вас на новый рубеж духовного понимания миссии Санкиртаны и принесёт на берег вашего ума новые, живящие волны духовного вкуса, позволив, таким образом, получить сильный импульс для участия в этой удивительной миссии проповеди движения Господа Чайтаньи!

В программе:
° Замечательные киртаны.
° Санкиртана-катха.
° Прасад от преданных санкиртаны.
° Награждение лучших распространителей.
° Спектакль.

Дата и время проведения: 5 сентября 2014 г. (день заезда на фестиваль "Садху-санга") с 11:00 до 19:00.
Место проведения: Главный пандал.

Ваши слуги, Комитет Санкиртаны

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

График дежурства регионов на фестивале "Садху-санга 2014"

1.   6 сентября - Южный регион
2.   7 сентября - Москва + Московская бхакти-врикша
3.   8 сентября - Волга + Татарстан
4.   9 сентября - Урал + Сибирь + Башкортостан
5. 10 сентября - Северо-Запад + Санкт-Петербург
6. 11 сентября - "Золотое Кольцо" + Центральный регион

- Чем занимаются преданные, занятые в служении регионов?
- По опыту прошлых фестивалей, в основном, волонтеры с регионов задействованы были на кухне. Нужно было с раннего утра заниматься выгрузкой овощей из хранилищ в цеха, подготовкой бхоги к завтраку и обеду. Перегрузкой прасада из котлов в бочки и их доставкой до места принятия прасада. После прасада нужно было мыть бочки и котлы и убираться на самой кухне. Также в прежние годы дежурные преданные убирали мусор по территории. Но последние годы уборщики обходились без нас. Иногда, особенно в начале, нужно что то переносить с места на место (например столы на рынок, кресла на место проведения инициаций). За день до дежурства, как правило, мы встречаемся, накануне вечером, либо со всеми желающими принять участие в дежурстве, либо с какими-нибудь местными лидерами, которые могут довести информацию до людей и обсуждаем все детали.

Ваш слуга,
координатор служения регионов Мукундананда дас

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

Дорогие преданные, Харе Кришна!

Срок оплаты забронированных мест на фестивале вайшнавских общин «Садху-санга 2014» – 27.07.2014г.

После 27.07.2014 г. вся неоплаченная бронь будут аннулирована. Бронирование мест будет продолжено 01.08.2014 г. Полностью бронирование мест будет завершено 24.08.2014 г. После этого срока места в номерах можно будет получить уже на самом фестивале.

Бронирование на фестиваль действительно только на даты: заселение 05.09 после 12 часов дня, выезд 12.09 до 12 часов дня. В случае более раннего заезда или более позднего выезда, пожалуйста, самостоятельно заблаговременно договаривайтесь с администрацией вашего пансионата.

Вы приезжаете на фестиваль (на сайте фестиваля http://www.sadhu-sanga.ru можно найти описание, как добраться, а также будет информация, где и когда организованы автобусы для встречи преданных и телефон ответственного за встречу), идете в администрацию своего пансионата, говорите, что вы по брони на фестиваль, свое ФИО, какие условия оплачивали, вас находят в списке, селят в номер. После этого вы идете на регистрацию. Если вы уже сдавали регистрационный взнос, в службе регистрации находите своего регионального представителя, говорите, что у вас регистрация по предоплате, свое ФИО, вас находят и выдают регистрационный ремешок. Если вы не сдавали регистрационный взнос, подходите к любому столику регистрации, сдаете свои пожертвования на фестиваль, называете ФИО, город и получаете ремешок.

Все, вы полностью на фестивале, добро пожаловать!

Ваши слуги,
оргкомитет фестиваля «Садху-санга»

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

Дорогие преданные, Харе Кришна!

*Встреча участников фестиваля будет производиться 3-6 сентября 2014 г.*

Заявки на встречу (индивидуальные и коллективные) принимаются до 30 августа 2014 г.

От сформированных заранее групп потребуется следующая информация:

имя организатора группы (духовное, ФИО);
контактный номер телефона организатора группы (для связи с вами при встрече в аэропорту или на ж/д вокзале);
если вы прилетаете самолётом, то сообщите место прибытия (аэропорт г. Анапы или г. Краснодара), сколько человек в группе, номер рейса и время прибытия (вся эта информация есть у вас в авиабилете);
если вы приезжаете поездом, то сообщите место прибытия (ж/д вокзал Анапы, ж/д станция Тоннельная или ж/д вокзал Краснодар), сколько человек в группе, номер поезда, номер вагона и время прибытия (вся эта информация есть у вас в билете на поезд).
Встречать будут с табличкой с надписью «Садху-санга» (возможно, в «вайшнавской» одежде).

Если ваш самолёт или поезд задерживается с отправкой, сообщите об этом по телефону ответственному за встречу (8-928-426-98-11 Александр).

Данные по вышеперечисленным пунктам отправляйте на e-mail: alexmalspb@mail.ru с пометкой в поле тема: «Садху-санга» число прибытия, куда прибываете, время прибытия, количество человек.

Участники фестиваля, которые не входят ни в какую группу, но хотели бы, чтобы их встретили, также могут писать по указанному выше адресу.

Дорогие преданные! Оплата поездки будет производиться водителю по факту прибытия в пансионат «Полярные Зори». Стоимость указана за весь автобус. В зависимости от количества пассажиров будет вычисляться стоимость проезда для каждого. Пример: мест в автобусе 33, а приехали 29 преданных на ж/д Анапа, стоимость проезда будет 2000:29=67руб с каждого.

Места встреч и цены:

Ж/Д Вокзал г. Анапы

Микроавтобус ( от 8 до 10 мест) стоимость от 500р до 600р
Автобус (от 18 до 20 мест) стоимость от 1000р до 1500р
Автобус (от 30 до 33 мест) стоимость от 1000р до 2000р
Автобус (от 45 до 53 мест) стоимость от 1800р до 2500р
Автобус (от 69 до 73 мест) стоимость от 2200р до 2500р
Такси (4 места) стоимость от 350р до 400р
Аэропорт г. Анапы

Микроавтобус ( от 8 до 10 мест) стоимость от 750р до 800р
Автобус (от 18 до 20 мест) стоимость от 1500р до 2000р
Автобус (от 30 до 33 мест) стоимость от 1500р до 2500р
Автобус (от 45 до 53 мест) стоимость от 2500р до 2700р
Автобус (от 69 до 73 мест) стоимость от 3500р до 3700р
Такси (4 места) стоимость от 500р до 700р
Ж/Д Станция «Тоннельная»

Микроавтобус ( от 8 до 10 мест) стоимость от 1000 до 1100р
Автобус (от 18 до 20 мест) стоимость от 2200р до 3000р
Автобус (от 30 до 33 мест) стоимость от 3000р до 4000р
Автобус (от 45 до 53 мест) стоимость от 4500р до 5000р
Автобус (от 69 до 73 мест) стоимость 6000р
Такси (4 места) стоимость от 700р до 750р
Аэропорт «Пашковский» г. Краснодар

Микроавтобус ( от 8 до 10 мест) стоимость 5000р
Автобус (от 18 до 20 мест) стоимость от 8500р до 10000р
Автобус (от 30 до 33 мест) стоимость от 9500р до 13000р
Автобус (от 45 до 53 мест) стоимость от 13500р до 17000р
Автобус (от 69 до 73 мест) стоимость от 22000р до 22500р
Такси (4 места) стоимость от 3500р до 4300р
Ж/Д Вокзал «Краснодар1» г. Краснодар

Микроавтобус ( от 8 до 10 мест) стоимость 4000р
Автобус (от 18 до 20 мест) стоимость от 8500р до 10000р
Автобус (от 30 до 33 мест) стоимость от 9500р до 13000р
Автобус (от 45 до 53 мест) стоимость от 15000р до 17000р
Автобус (от 69 до 73 мест) стоимость от 22000р до 22500р
Такси (4 места) стоимость от 3000р до 3500р

*Информация для преданных, которые будут самостоятельно добираться до пансионата «Полярные Зори»*

Адрес: г. Анапа, Пионерский проспект, 68. Телефон 8(86133)3-32-48. На всякий случай, тел. 8-928-426-98-11 Александр (ответственный за встречу).

От аэропорта г. Анапа до пансионата «Полярные Зори»

От аэропорта г. Анапа до пансионата «Полярные Зори» можно добраться на маршрутном такси №113, интервал движения от 30 до 45 минут, стоимость 30р за человека и 30р багаж, ехать до остановки «Рота ДПС». Важно: как только сядете в маршрутное такси, скажите водителю, чтобы он остановил на остановке «Рота ДПС». Если есть чувство, что водитель забыл, можно периодически ему напоминать. От «Роты ДПС» идти 500 метров по Пионерскому проспекту в сторону Ростовской улицы. Так же от Аэропорта г. Анапа до пансионата «Полярные зори» можно добраться на такси:

«Юг» такси 8-918-450-08-00 стоимость от 500р,
такси «Вояж» 8-861-333-90-00 стоимость 450р,
заказать такси лучше заранее.



От Ж/Д Вокзала г. Анапы до пансионата «Полярные Зори»

Если вы «налегке», то до пансионата «Полярные зори» можно дойти пешком около 20 минут. Также можно доехать на маршрутном такси № 100, интервал движения от 22 до 35 минут, стоимость проезда 22руб., маршрутное такси едет в два направления, вам надо сесть по направлению до «Пионерского проспекта», остановка «Рота ДПС». Важно: как только сядете в маршрутное такси, скажите водителю, чтоб остановил на остановке «Рота ДПС». От остановки до пансионата «Полярные зори» идти 500 метров по Пионерскому проспекту в сторону Ростовской улицы. Так же от ж/д вокзала г. Анапа до пансионата «Полярные зори» можно добраться на такси:

«Юг» такси 8-918-450-08-00 стоимость от 350р,
такси «Вояж» 8-861-333-90-00 стоимость 350р,
заказать такси лучше заранее, за 15-20 минут до прибытия.



От Автовокзала г. Анапы до пансионата «Полярные Зори».

Тем , кто приехал на автовокзал г. Анапа, надо спросить у любого работника автовокзала, где находятся камеры хранения. В одном метре от камер хранения находится остановка маршрутного такси №128, стоимость проезда 22р, интервал от 5 до 10 минут. Важно: как только сядете в маршрутное такси, попросите водителя, чтоб остановил у пансионата «Полярные зори», периодически напоминайте водителю о своей остановке. Так же от Автовокзала до пансионата «Полярные зори» можно добраться на такси:

«Юг такси 8 918 450-08-00 стоимость от 220р;
такси «Вояж» 8 861 333-90-00 стоимость 230р,
заказать можно по прибытию на автовокзал.



От Ж/Д Станция «Тоннельная» до пансионата «Полярные Зори»

По прибытию на ж/д станцию Тоннельная, Вам следует найти кассу автовокзала и приобрести билет до автовокзала г. Анапы. Автобус ходит с интервалом 1 час, стоимость одного билета 46,50р, багаж 4,50р. Как только вы приехали на автовокзал г. Анапы, надо спросить у любого работника автовокзала, где находится камера хранения. В одном метре от камеры хранения находится остановка маршрутного такси №128, стоимость проезда 22р, интервал от 5 до 10 минут. Важно:как только сядете в маршрутное такси, попросите водителя, чтоб остановил у пансионата «Полярные зори», периодически напоминайте водителю о своей остановке. Так же от ж/д станции Тоннельная до пансионата «Полярные зори» можно доехать на такси.

От ж/д станции Тоннельная, «Юг такси» 8-918-450-08-00 стоимость 700р.
«такси Сатурн» 8-918-662-00-00 стоимость 725р, заказать такси лучше заранее;
такси от Автовокзала до пансионата «Полярные зори», «Юг такси» 8 918 450-08-00, стоимость 220р, заказывать можно по прибытию на автовокзал.
От Аэропорта «Пашковский» г. Краснодар до пансионата «Полярные Зори»

После получения багажа и выхода из зала прилета, вы оказываетесь на привокзальной площади, где немножко правее, если зал прилета находится у вас за спиной, будет остановка троллейбуса №7 на котором Вы за 15р (стоимость одного билета, без учета стоимости багажа) без пересадок доедите до его конечной остановки Автовокзал Краснодар 1.

http://www.avtovokzaly.ru/raspisanie...ar/avtovokzal/ по этой ссылке Вы можете посмотреть стоимость билета, расписание автобусов Краснодар-Анапа и заранее заказать билет. Но лучше купить билет на месте, потому что могут быть пробки между аэропортом и автовокзалом. А в сентябре сезон идет на спад, все едут из Анапы. Так что, скорее всего, проблем уехать в Анапу не будет. Стоимость билета на автобус Краснодар-Анапа стоит примерно 300р с учетом стоимости одного места багажа, интервал от 35 до 55 минут. Купив билет на автобус, примерно через 3 часа Вы доберетесь до автовокзала Анапа.

На автовокзале г. Анапа вам надо спросить у любого работника автовокзала, где находятся камеры хранения. В одном метре от камер хранения находится остановка маршрутного такси №128, стоимость проезда 22р, интервал от 5 до 10 минут. Важно: как только сядете в маршрутное такси, попросите водителя, чтоб остановил у пансионата «Полярные зори», периодически напоминайте водителю о своей остановке. Так же от Автовокзала до пансионата «Полярные зори» можно добраться на такси:

«Юг» такси 8 918 450-08-00 стоимость от 220р;
такси «Вояж» 8 861 333-90-00 стоимость 230р,
заказать можно по прибытию на автовокзал.



От Ж/Д Вокзала «Краснодар1» г. Краснодар до пансионата «Полярные Зори».

От Ж/Д Вокзала Краснодар1 добраться до автовокзала Краснодар1 (Автовокзал находится по соседству с Ж/Д вокзалом). Вам надо перейти лишь привокзальную площадь, это займет примерно минуту.

http://www.avtovokzaly.ru/raspisanie...ar/avtovokzal/ по этой ссылке Вы можете посмотреть стоимость билета, расписание автобусов Краснодар-Анапа и заранее заказать билет. Но лучше купить билет на месте, потому что могут быть пробки между аэропортом и автовокзалом. А в сентябре сезон идет на спад, все едут из Анапы. Так что, скорее всего, проблем уехать в Анапу не будет. Стоимость билета на автобус Краснодар-Анапа стоит примерно 300р с учетом стоимости одного места багажа, интервал от 35 до 55 минут. Купив билет на автобус, примерно через 3 часа Вы доберетесь до автовокзала Анапа.

На автовокзале г. Анапа вам надо спросить у любого работника автовокзала, где находятся камеры хранения. В одном метре от камер хранения находится остановка маршрутного такси №128, стоимость проезда 22р, интервал от 5 до 10 минут. Важно: как только сядете в маршрутное такси, попросите водителя, чтоб остановил у пансионата «Полярные зори», периодически напоминайте водителю о своей остановке. Так же от Автовокзала до пансионата «Полярные зори» можно добраться на такси:

«Юг» такси 8 918 450-08-00 стоимость от 220р;
такси «Вояж» 8 861 333-90-00 стоимость 230р,
заказать можно по прибытию на автовокзал.



Ваш слуга, отвественный за встречу участников фестиваля «Садху-санга» Александр, тел. 8-928-426-98-11, e-mail: alexmalspb@mail.ru

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

*Всемирная неделя Святого Имени 2014* 

*7–14 сентября 2014 г.*

Желанием сердца Шрилы Парабхупады было распространение воспевания Святого Имени по всему миру.

В одном из своих комментариев к "Шри Чайтанья Чаритамрите", Шрила Прабхупада пишет:

"Чем больше преданные проповедуют могущество мантры Харе Кришна, тем больше людей во всем мире получают возможность осознать величие святого имени Господа. Танцуя и воспевая или просто слушая святое имя Господа, человек естественным образом вспоминает о Верховной Личности Бога, и, поскольку святое имя неотлично от Кришны, у человека сразу же возникает связь с Господом Кришной. Обретя такую связь, преданный развивает изначально присущую ему склонность служить Господу"
(Ади-лила 7.83)

Для осуществления этого, Руководящий совет ИСККОН установил Всемирный день Святого Имени. Наблюдая потрясающий успех и потенциал этого мероприятия, в 2008 году было принято решение праздновать это событие во всем мире дольше как Всемирную неделю Святого Имени. Каждый год она начинается со дня явления Шрилы Бхактивиноды Тхакура и включает день ухода Намачарьи Шрилы Харидаса Тхакура, Вишварупа Махоттсаву, годовщину принятия санньясы Шрилы Прабхупады и заканчивается, когда Шрила Прабхупада, величайший проповедник Святого Имени, прибыл в Бостон.

Таким образом, Неделя Святого Имени дает нам прекрасную возможность ощутить нектар, которого мы всегда так жаждем в своей жизни!

Поскольку в этом году Неделя Святого Имени совпадает с фестивалем "Садху-санга", фестиваль будет посвящен Святому Имени. На фестивале вас будут ждать множество возможностей погрузиться в киртан в обществе друзей,  старших преданных и учеников Шрилы Прабхупады. В течение дня будет проходить нектарное воспевание в киртан-мандале, специальном пандале для киртана.

В перерывах духовные учители будут делится своим неповторимый опытом и осознанием процесса совместного воспевания Харе Кришна маха-мантры.

Но даже если вы не сможете приехать на фестиваль, то Неделя Святого Имени обязательно посетит вас и подарит незабываемый опыт соприкосновения с Господом в Его самом милостивом проявлении.

Если у кого-то есть желание помочь в  праздновании Всемирной Недели Святого Имени, мы будем рады узнать об этом по адресу: bhajayavina@gmail.com – Нарада даса.



Ваш слуга Нарада даса 
и организационная команда Всемирной недели Святого Имени в СНГ

----------


## Victoria Shegai

> Данные по вышеперечисленным пунктам отправляйте на e-mail: alexmalspb@mai.ru с пометкой в поле тема: «Садху-санга» число прибытия, куда прибываете, время прибытия, количество человек.
> 
> 
> Ваш слуга, отвественный за встречу участников фестиваля «Садху-санга» Александр, тел. 8-928-426-98-11, e-mail: alexmalspb@mai.ru


Харе Кришна, Крипа Синдху прабху!

Если есть возможность, исправьте, пожалуйста, e-mail Александра прабху.
Я ему писала на указанный адрес, но письмо вернулось, потом написала на другой адрес - *alexmalspb@mail.ru*
Письмо дошло и Александр прабху ответил мне. С этого же адреса :-)

Примите, пожалуйста, мои поклоны.
Виктория

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Харе Кришна, Крипа Синдху прабху!
> 
> Если есть возможность, исправьте, пожалуйста, e-mail Александра прабху.
> Я ему писала на указанный адрес, но письмо вернулось, потом написала на другой адрес - *alexmalspb@mail.ru*
> Письмо дошло и Александр прабху ответил мне. С этого же адреса :-)
> 
> Примите, пожалуйста, мои поклоны.
> Виктория


Спасибо. Исправили.

----------


## Dravida das

> Я отвечаю. Предложите, как сделать лучше.


Должен быть целый раздел где указаны даты фестиваля, место проведения и как бронировать, чтобы не искать всю эту инфу в ленте новостей. Так как новостная партянка очень длинная

и лучше чтобы этот раздел был главной страницей

----------


## Victoria Shegai

> Спасибо. Исправили.


Спасибо!
Неплохо было бы исправить в группе Садху-Санга ВКонтакте (в соответствующей теме)  :smilies:

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Спасибо за предложения. Сделаем.

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

> Спасибо!
> Неплохо было бы исправить в группе Садху-Санга ВКонтакте (в соответствующей теме)


Спасибо, Виктория! 
В группе в контакте указана ссылка на сайт http://sadhu-sanga.ru. Там также исправили.

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

*Дорогие преданные!*

Информация для тех, кто еще не успел забронировать места в пансионатах на фестивале "Садху-санга 2014".

Сейчас до 01.08.2014 проходит ревизия номеров, затем с 01.08.2014 вы можете заходить на сайт sadhu-sanga.ru и там в разделе "Подать заявку" 
можно будет увидеть, какие номера доступны. С 01.08 региональные представители не принимают заявки, заявки от любых регионов можно направлять 
Дхирадатте прабху (+7-960-233-21-45, Dhiradatta.nrs@rambler.ru) или через сайт.

Ваши слуги,
департамент размещения участников фестиваля "Садху-санга"

----------


## Victoria Shegai

> Спасибо, Виктория! 
> В группе в контакте указана ссылка на сайт http://sadhu-sanga.ru. Там также исправили.


Спасибо! _/\_

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

*Дорогие участники фестиваля "Садху-санга"!*

Если на фестивале вы хотите не только слушать нектарные лекции и петь Святые Имена вместе с ведущими киртаниями, но и помогать практически, у вас будет такая возможность. Вот список некоторых вакансий:

*В департамент охраны* требуются мужчины. Предоставляется проживание и питание. Писать: Jiv@nm.ru  Звонить +7-961-807-44-47. Виджай Чайтанья дас.

*В службу информации* требуются преданные на столик информации. Желательно знание компьютера на уровне "вставить флешку и распечатать файл". Обращаться по адресу nandalal@mail.ru - Лакшмана Прана дас

*В технический департамент* требуются каменщики, имеющие опыт кладки печей на раствор из песка и глины (надо установить 9 варочных котлов). Обращаться alekskao108@gmail.com, тел. 8-960 48 26 564 - Нитьянанда Сварупа дас

Ваши слуги, 
оргкомитет фестиваля

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!

Пансионат "Полярные зори" дал добро на размещение палаточного городка. Стоимость 150 рублей с человека. Оплатить надо администрации пансионата по прибытии. На территории палаточного городка "Полярных зорь" смогут разместиться примерно 200 человек.

Ваши слуги,
оргкомитет фестиваля "Садху-санга"

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

Дорогие преданные,

в пансионатах, арендованных для проведения фестиваля "Садху-санга 2014" появились 2-х и 3-х местные номера для преданных с детьми. Пожалуйста, подавайте заявки на http://sadhu-sanga.ru/bron-nomerov/

Ваши слуги,
служба размещения участников фестиваля

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

Харе Кришна!
Дорогие преданные, желающие участвовать в культурной программе фестиваля "Садху-санга", обращайтесь к матаджи Кастури Севе д.д.
kasturi@mail.ru тел. +7-918-604-01-64 
Мы ждём от вас хорошо поставленные и отрепетированные номера. 

Ваши слуги,
оргкомитет фестиваля.

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

Дорогие преданные!

Для зарегистрированных палаточников, оплативших место, будут условия: душевые с горячей водой - 10 для мужчин и 10 для женщин, туалеты возле душевых и рядом со столовой. Если кому-то для ребенка или женщин нужны матрацы администрация пансионата готова также дать их.

Ваши слуги,
оргкомитет фестиваля "Садху-санга"

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

Дорогие преданные! 
Кто еще не успел забронировать место для проживания на фестивале "Садху-санга 2014"? Появились места в "Полярных зорях" и некоторых других гостиницах, и целые номера, и с подселением. Прием заявок через http://sadhu-sanga.ru/bron-nomerov/

Бронирование ведется до 31.08.2014, с 1 сентября заявки приниматься не будут. Остаток номеров, если он будет, продаваться начнет уже непосредственно на фестивале.

Ваши слуги,
оргкомитет фестиваля

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

Дорогие преданные региона "Золотое кольцо"!

С 15 августа 2014 ваш региональный представитель Экатма сундари д.д. в отъезде. Если вы хотите пройти предварительную регистрацию на фестиваль, обращайтесь к Дхирадатте прабху, тел. +7-960-233-21-45, e-mail Dhiradatta.nrs@rambler.ru

Ваши слуги, 
оргкомитет фестиваля "Садху-санга"

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

Дорогие преданные региона "Золотое кольцо"!

С 15 августа 2014 ваш региональный представитель Экатма сундари д.д. в отъезде. Если вы хотите пройти предварительную регистрацию на фестиваль, обращайтесь к Дхирадатте прабху, тел. +7-960-233-21-45, e-mail Dhiradatta.nrs@rambler.ru

Ваши слуги, 
оргкомитет фестиваля "Садху-санга"

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

Дорогие преданные, участники фестиваля "Садху-санга"! 
Направляем вам обращение Администрации города Анапа к участникам фестиваля.

*Администрация г. Анапы просит во время фестиваля придерживаться определенных правил:*

- не ходить по городу в вайшнавской одежде;
- при посещении пляжа и купании в море использовать предназначенную для этого одежду (купальные костюмы, шорты), просьба воздержаться от купания в сари, юбках или гамчах;
- всю проповедническую деятельность (распространение книг, проведение харинам и т.п.) осуществлять ТОЛЬКО на территории пансионата, где проходит фестиваль;
- уважать чувства соседей и обслуживающего персонала пансионатов и частного сектора, не приставать к людям с проповедью.

Дорогие преданные, пожалуйста, придерживайтесь правил установленных администрацией. Уважайте отдых других людей!

Ваши слуги,
оргкомитет фестиваля.

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

Дорогие вайшнавы! 

Просим вас пройти предварительную *он-лайн регистрацию* по ссылке http://sadhu-sanga.ru/registration. Эта регистрация ни к чему не обязывает, но если вы приедете на фестиваль, то заранее поданная информация значительно сократит время заполнения анкеты и, таким образом, позволит избежать очередей и задержек при выдаче регистрационных браслетов. 
Заранее благодарим!

Служба размещения и регистрации
участников фестиваля "Садху-санга"

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Выложено обращение к преданным Е.С. Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами о фестивале "Садху-санга 2014" http://sadhu-sanga.ru/

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

Дорогие преданные!

На фестивале "Садху-санга 2014" будут проводиться ягьи (самскары) в соответствии с различными потребностями вайшнавов, рекомендованные ачарьями и старшими вайшнавами ИСККОН.

Слово "самскара" (от санскритского сам-с-кара), означает "выполненный в совершенстве". Самскара - это обладающая величайшим благом, очищающая и освящающая церемония. В ее основе лежит последовательность действий, совершающихся на внешнем уровне, гармонирующих с метафизическими законами, которые проявлены в незримой реальности, недоступной восприятию наших грубых чувств. Самскары уничтожают дурную карму и увеличивают благоприятное влияние материальной природы.


Вот, что о ягьях (самскарах) говорят наши духовные учители:

*Шачинандана Свами* (из книги "Гаятри-мантры"):
"Ягья - это обряды, где все физические и умственные способности человека задействуются в поклонении Господу в Его формах арча-виграхи и шалаграма-шилы. Проводить ягью по всем правилам можно, лишь получив священные мантры. При поклонении Божеству полностью заняты ум и чувства. Такое поклонение позволяет задействовать в служении Богу наши поступки, разум, мысли, чувственное восприятие и связать все это с Господом. Таким образом человек проходит через всестороннее очищение, которое устраняет даже его карму."

*Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами:*
"Что такое самскара? Слово самскара значит впечатление или отпечаток. Но у слова самскара есть другое значение. Это обряд, который проводят для того, чтобы облагородить человеческий ум. Существует десять основных самскар, которые каждый цивилизованный человек должен пройти. Иначе говоря, все существенные моменты жизни в соответствии с ведической культурой обставлялись определенным обрядом, который помогал оставить отпечаток на уме и сформировать ум человека лучшим образом. В человеческой жизни есть узлы или узловые моменты, переходные моменты. Моменты, в которые человек должен делать важные выводы. И в соответствии с ведической культурой все эти моменты в жизни человека, особенно в детстве, обставлялись определенными обрядами, которые помогали человеку сформировать правильный ум. Все это начиналось с зачатия. Первой самскарой в жизни человека является обряд его зачатия. В результате этого появлялись люди, не подверженные унынию, не подверженные депрессии. Вся ведическая культура направлена на то, чтобы защитить ум человека и сформировать его особым образом. Говорится, что когда человек не проходит самскар, он становится шудрой. Шудра значит грубый, нерафинированный, не облагороженный человек. И главная характеристика шудры или не облагороженного человека заключается в том, что он подвержен депрессии, подвержен унынию. Смысл ведической культуры именно в том, чтобы избавить человека от болезни уныния. Это результат нашего не окультуренного или неправильно сформированного, не защищенного ума."

*Шрила Радханатха Свами* на церемонии анна-прашана в Шридхам Маяпуре:
"Как помочь ребенку стать сознающим Кришну? Для человека, чтобы стать сознающим Кришну в этом материальном мире, требуется огромное количество благословений: благословения вайшнавов и особенно благословения Верховной Божественной Личности, которые приходят через вайшнавов. Так на каждом шагу в жизни человека существуют самскары, молитвы, есть очистительные методы, и более всего, есть намерение призвать Бога через пение Его Имен, а также посредством определенных ритуалов. С этой целью туда, где проводится обряд, приглашают святых людей чтобы они вознесли молитвы и дали благословения ребенку. И эти благословения дают силу, чтобы помочь этому ребенку преодолеть препятствия, воздвигаемые на его пути майей, и достичь лотосных стоп Господа.”

*Враджендра Кумар прабху:*
"На ведическом языке культура - это "самскрита" (очищающие действия). Это значит, что с каждым культурным действием человек должен становиться чище и ближе к своей духовной природе. Для этого Веды рекомендуют всевозможные очистительные ритуалы (самскары). Вайшнавы стараются следовать этим очистительным процессам, и те, которые с уровня веры перешли на уровень практики, реально замечают в себе позитивные перемены. Люди без особого труда избавляются от вредных привычек и развивают в себе наилучшие качества. Невозможно поднять уровень культуры, не очистив человека - носителя этой самой культуры. Каково сознание людей, такова и культура. Веды предлагают совершенно практичные и универсальные пути очищения нашего существования, что естественно приводит к повышению окружающей культуры. Поэтому вместо того чтобы слепо отвергать, истинно культурный человек попытается понять суть явления..."

*  *  *

На фестивале "Садху-санга" мы сможем предложить для вас:
- ягьи для беременных: пумсавана (для благополучного развития ребенка) - 3-й месяц, симантонаяна (благословения будущей матери) - 4-й, 6-й или 8-й месяц (если пумсавана не проводилась, то она может проводиться вместе с симантонаяной), шошйанти (для безопасных родов) - последний месяц;
- ягьи на первом году жизни ребенка: нама-карана (церемония наречения именем), пауштика карма (для продолжительного здоровья ребенка), анна-прашана (первое кормление зерновыми), чуда каранам (церемония первого пострижения волос);
- Нарасимха-ягья (для защиты, для устранение препятствий на пути преданного служения);
- авахана-хома (ягья для призыва благословений по различным моментам жизни, т.е. зачатие ребенка, обретение спутника жизни и др.);
- инициация (Хари-нама дикша, мантра-дикша);
- ваваха-самскара (свадебная церемония) - уточняется;
- шраддха (поминальная церемония).

Для уточнения деталей и астрологических рассчетов просьба на ягьи зарегистрироваться предварительно.
Для предварительной регистрации пишите на эл.адрес k-401@yandex.ru или на скайп (ник: mahabharata108 ). Или звоните: +79037164718.
На самом фестивале регистрация также будет проводиться. Место и время будет объявлено дополнительно.

Предварительное расписание церемоний (возможны изменения, следите за объявлениями):

*6 сентября, суббота* - шраддха(поминальная церемония).
*7 сентября, воскресенье* - ягьи для беременных: пумсавана (для благополучного развития ребенка) - 3-й месяц, симантонаяна (благословения будущей матери) - 4,6 или 8-й месяц (если пумсавана не проводилась, то она может проводиться вместе с симантонаяной), шошйанти (для безопасных родов) - последний месяц
*8 сентября, понедельник* - авахана-хома (ягья для призыва благословений по различным моментам жизни, т.е. зачатие ребенка, обретение спутника жизни и др.)
*9 сентября, вторник* - Нарасимха-ягья. Эта ягья актуальна для тех, кто хочет помолиться Господу Нарасимхе о защите для своих детей, для которых, по тем или иным причинам, самскары не проводились, для защиты себя, а также для устранение препятствий на пути преданного служения.
*10 сентября, среда* – ягьи на первом году жизни ребенка: нама-карана (церемония наречения именем), пауштика-карма (для продолжительного здоровья ребенка), анна-прашана (первое кормление зерновыми). Церемония чуда каранам (церемония первого пострижения волос) проводится уже после того, как ребенку исполнился год. И если вы ее не проводили, то мы сможем провести ее вместе с остальными обрядами в этот день
*11 сентября, четверг* - инициация
*12 сентября, пятница* – виваха-самскара (свадебная церемония)

Дорогие вайшнавы, будьте внимательны! Первая самскара – церемония шраддха (поминальная) будет в субботу (возможно во второй половине дня)! Пожалуйста, не опаздывайте (как с регистрацией, так и с приходом на церемонию)!

Для того, чтобы участвовать в ягье, вам нужно зарегистрироваться. Если вы участвуете за кого-то, то нужно это также сделать. Это нужно сделать заранее! Т.е. подойти на регистрацию (будет отдельный столик для регистрацию на ягьи), заплатить взнос - 300р. (500р. на виваха-самскару с пары), получить талон. Узнать, в какой точно день и время интересующая вас церемония будет проводиться. В день церемонии вам нужно с утра и до церемонии поститься (исключение составляют беременные и дети) в соответствии с вашими возможностями, как минимум воздерживаться от принятия в пищу злаков и бобовых. На церемонию прийти как минимум за полчаса до начала в чистой вайшнавской одежде. После церемонии в определенный момент (озвученный ответственным за церемонию) сделать пожертвование, исходя из своих возможностей.

Дополнительные требования:

- желающим пройти виваха-самскару нужно будет иметь новые одежды для жениха и невесты, кункум (красный порошок, который наносится на пробор невесты), мангалья-сутру (особое украшение, которое в ходе обряда жених надевает на шею невесты. В Индии все знают, что это такое, и как оно выглядит. В нашей же действительности чаще всего заменяется новой золотой или серебряной цепочкой или красивыми бусами. Смысл в том, что женщина носит это ожерелье всю жизнь во время замужества. И, САМОЕ ГЛАВНОЕ – если не будет отца невесты, то нужно найти вместо него посаженного отца. Эту роль может играть либо кто-то из родственников, либо кто-то из старших преданных вашей ятры, вашего региона и т.п., которые хорошо вас знают и могут поручиться за вас. Также хорошо бы иметь рекомендацию для прохождения этого обряда от старших преданных вашей ятры. Приветсвуются различные украшения для невесты, гопи-дотсы, мехенди и т.п. До вивахи должен быть оформлен союз в ЗАГСе.

- проходящим симантонаяна (или пумсавану+симантонаяну) самскару нужно, чтобы мужья купили для своих жен две красивые заколки, которые женщины закалывают сбоку (но не одевали, это будет сделано на церемонии).

- проходящим анна-прашану можно самим (если для этого есть условия) приготовить кашу, которой будем кормить детей. Если вам это сложно, то тогда это будет сделано организаторами.

- для церемонии чуда-каранам (первого пострижения волос) надо иметь новые ножницы и одноразовый бритвенный станок

- для инициирующихся – рекомендация на посвящение, новые 3-х рядные кантхималы (на 1-е посвящение), вайшнавская одежда - для мужчин дхоти и чадар (желательно НЕ харинама-чадар), для женщин - сари.

- на церемонию шраддха можно принести фото ушедших.

Ваши слуги,
департамент поклонения Божествам

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

Дорогие преданные!

В службу информации фестиваля "Садху-санга 2014" требуются преданные со своими ноутбуками  для обработки анкет - на 5 и 6 сентября. Обращаться по адресу nandalal@mail.ru (Лакшмана Прана дас). Жилье и какие-либо льготы не предоставляются.

Ваши слуги,
служба информации

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Дорогие вайшнавы, я с удовольствием поздравляю вас с приближающимся очередным фестивалем «Садху-санга». 
Мы проводим эти фестивали уже больше пятнадцати лет. И фестивали эти, как любая живая вещь, претерпевают эволюцию. Главный смысл этого фестиваля в том чтобы мы могли зарядиться духовной энергией, чтобы мы могли почувствовать новую силу, новый энтузиазм, для того чтобы мы могли в общении понять что-то новое для себя. 

Духовная жизнь – это постоянные открытия, и фестивали помогают нам делать эти открытия, которые очень важны на нашем духовном пути. Мы открываем новых людей, новых преданных, новых друзей, мы открываем новые идеи, мысли, которые помогут нам жить. Мы открываем новые качества в людях и в самих себе, зачастую потому, что, когда мы общаемся с другими, мы, подчас, начинаем видеть в себе что-то, что не видели до этого. Мы открываем также новые сложности, которые приходят к нам и в общении с другими людьми эти сложности могут стать яснее. Но, в целом, этот фестиваль, любой фестиваль, учит нас оставаться учеником, оставаться вайшнавом, оставаться слугой Бога. 

Поэтому, пожалуйста, приезжайте на этот фестиваль за новыми открытиями, новыми вкусами, новыми идеями, новыми ощущениями и новым вечно обновляющимся вдохновением духовной жизни. 

Спасибо большое.
Ваш слуга Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

Дорогие преданные, участники фестиваля "Садху-санга 2014"!

1) Если у вас забронирован номер через регионального представителя или через сайт фестиваля, вы можете проверить наличие своих данных в базе бронирований и узнать адреса гостиниц по ссылке http://sadhu-sanga.ru/bron-nomerov/ 
2) Далее приезжаете непосредственно в забронированную гостиницу (заезд с 5 сентября после 12 дня, выезд 12 сентября до 12 дня, более ранний заезд или более поздний выезд надо самостоятельно согласовать с администрацией гостиницы). Списки с вашими ФИО уже переданы гостиницам, поэтому по приезду достаточно предоставить паспорт с ФИО, на которую оформлена бронь, и заселиться. 
3) Со 2 сентября начинает работу служба расселения фестиваля. Служба будет расположена в "Уральских Самоцветах", на первом этаже столовой (за административным корпусом). Те, кому требуются номера, могут обращаться туда с этого числа. Также, если возникли проблемы с заселением, можно подойти туда для помощи по их разрешению.
4) После обеда 4 сентября всем надо прийти на регистрацию в "Уральские Самоцветы", первый этаж столовой (за административным корпусом), и получить ремешок-пропуск на фестиваль.

Вопросы по расселению задавайте по адресу info@sadhu-sanga.ru

Ваши слуги,
оргкомитет фестиваля "Садху-санга"

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Как-то нелогично получается - заезд после 12 пятого числа, а "надо подойти на регистрацию 4-го". А после регистрации где существовать?

----------


## Dravida das

> Спасибо за предложения. Сделаем.



и где вы это сделали????

все как было так и осталось! попытался найти на сайте снова информацию о датах проведения фестиваля

и не нашел, плюнул пришел сюда

вот ткните меня носом где на вашем сайте информация о датах проведения фестиваля

дайте пожалуйста ссылочку

----------


## Dravida das

и где на сайте информация как добраться?

мне ее там сложно было найти

если мне это сложно, то преданным из других стран и подавно

меня попросили друзья из Америки помочь им разобраться с сайтом

одни русские другие индусы

русские отчаялись и поехали на фест в Алматы 

индус просит меня ему помочь

просто если так организован сайт, то что уже говорить про организацию фестиваля?

мне просто приходится отправлять туда жену, так как там возможно будет Гуру Махарадж
если бы не это, то после первого взгляда на организацию сайта я бы ни за что не отправил ее на этот фест

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> и где вы это сделали????




Не знаю, как сделать еще понятнее.
Вообще, Дравида прабху, кроме Вас, никто не жаловался.

----------


## Hare Krishna das

а разве можно жаловаться? И разве имеет смысл? Все равно организаторы сделают по-своему. Мое личное впечатление.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Как человек, занимающийся администрированием, а иногда и разработкой сайтов, могу сказать, что структура сайтов отличается друг от друга. Так что то, что для одних считается удобным, для других будет неудобным и непонятным. Для одних лучше если меню будет горизонтальным, а для других лучше если вертикальным и чтоб раскрывающимся было. К тому же не известно еще какими навыками в компьютере вообще владеет человек, который жалуется на сайт. Знаю многих, которые в современной технике вообще не разбираются и даже не хотят попытаться. А есть еще одна категория людей, которым если как в детском садике не разжуешь все и не купишь лично билет и посадишь на поезд, а потом встретишь и за ручку и не отведешь на место, то для них все будет непонятным и неправильным. 
Так что жаловаться на других и в самом деле смысла нет. Было предложение подключиться профи для его усовершенствования сайта. Если и можно продуктивно потратить свою энергию, то хорошо бы взяться и помочь. То же и в отношении самого фестиваля.

----------


## syamananda

Я не профи, но есть вещи, которые сразу бросаются в глаза.
Очевидно, что создатели сайта и оргкомитет фестиваля - не одни и те же люди.
Иначе, информация о датах, Почетных Гостях, и о том как проехать/добраться до базы была бы на видном месте. На главной странице. Кстати - на прошлой версии сайта так и было.
К тому же не задействован остался ресурс социальных сетей, где одну и ту же информацию можно постить много раз в разных форматах, чтобы люди с поисковиков могли всегда найти интересующую их информацию.
У организаторов фестиваля нет времени на это. А тот, кто занимается - лично не заинтересован.
Но, может быть, это связано с новой концепцией фестиваля, - создать трудности в самом начале, чтобы всем вместе интереснее было их преодолевать?
Могу помочь всё разместить на сайте, но никаких контактов нет. Надеюсь, администраторы сайта сами со всем разберутся.

PS Карта фестиваля оперативно опубликована на главной странице. К сожалению, карта интерактивная(хотя достаточно было бы схемы), и там же расположен тяжелый слайдер, - поэтому скорость загрузки главной страницы вынуждает людей перескакивать на другие. Актуальный список Почетных гостей так и остается тайной.

----------


## Dravida das

вот сейчас конечно лучше стало  :smilies:

----------


## Dravida das

просто этот огромный флешблок сбивает с толку  :smilies:  если смотреть на маленьком экране ну и плюс текст объявления о датах очень маленьким шрифтом

если бы я смотрел сайт с десктопа с большим экраном я бы это увидел, но я смотрел на нотике с экраном 13 дюймов и это флеш блок с фотками тянет все внимание на себя, но так или иначе уже хоть что то и гораздо лучше чем было!

----------


## Aniruddha das

http://vedamedia.ru/live/sadhusanga2014/  прямая трансляция с фестиваля

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Фестиваль удался на славу! Спасибо организаторам, почетным гостям и всем преданным!  :good:

----------


## Hare Krishna das

Прекрасный фестиваль, на очень достойном уровне, оргкомитет - браво!!

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

Дорогие преданные!

Вы можете скачать все аудио записи лекций и киртанов в формате mp3, дополненные и исправленные преданными из проекта Ведамедиа:
https://yadi.sk/d/5LXuNCmRbZwT6

Видеозаписи доступны на сайте фестиваля http://sadhu-sanga.ru/

*

----------


## ЛПд (GKG)

Спасибо большое за возможность прослушать аудио записи. Было бы очень неплохо добавить текстовой файл с названием тем лекций и семинаров. Заранее спасибо.

----------

